
Why Night Shift May Seem a Little Half-Hearted - tambourine_man
http://mjtsai.com/blog/2016/08/15/why-night-shift-may-seem-a-little-half-hearted/
======
etendue
Federighi's response is nonsensical: LCDs don't use phosphors in the color
filter plane.

